# Turbo OR Supercharger for 2.5????



## rahjelm (Jul 8, 2009)

Turbo OR Supercharger for 2.5 why? power


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You currently don't have a choice. only turbo kits exist


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

2009 and you want to put a turbo in it? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

how about neither unless your down for some major grass roots tuning seeing as how nobody has anything for the 2009


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

megasquirt kthxbye


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

The "brainstorming a supercharger" forum gives me hope. I have a vr6 with a supercharger on it, and I love it. Plus, the Rabbit is my wife's car, and I rarely drive it, so a turbo would be overkill. I want to make the car more fun to drive, I don't need to break necks, so a supercahrger for me please!
*edit because I can't spell


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

check into the c2 stg 2 turbo kit whenever it becomes available for the 09. its not that a turbo is overkill in the least in fact it really seems to play well with the engine, low end is perfect and power comes on really smooth with a super flat torque curve. Everyone who is stoked about the supercharger needs to understand the turbo just makes the engine super smooth like you'd expect the supercharger to.


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

That is good to hear. Turbo on the vr6 hits hard, and I just don't think my wife needs a race car haha. When our warranty period runs up, and I owe less on the car, I will turbo it if no other options exist at the time. Forced Induction FTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_2009 and you want to put a turbo in it? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That's awesome. I had our Rabbit torn apart with 300 miles on it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's awesome. I had our Rabbit torn apart with 300 miles on it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










that's not the point lol
I'm just saying why have a new car and basically void the waranty like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
that's not the point lol
I'm just saying why have a new car and basically void the waranty like that.

I've had regulators, Radio, AC, and some rattling covered under warranty; all of which were when the car had less than 10K on the clock, pushing 350HP, completely modded out, and on air-ride.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've had regulators, Radio, AC, and some rattling covered under warranty; all of which were when the car had less than 10K on the clock, pushing 350HP, completely modded out, and on air-ride.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















lol, I assumed that if you had an aftermarket turbo they would void everything engine wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
lol, I assumed that if you had an aftermarket turbo they would void everything engine wise.

As long as you're not running in there ranting and raving and throwing a fit, most places will work with you. 
As for engine wear and tear, that's going to be covered by us...But, you do what you gotta do.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's awesome. I had our Rabbit torn apart with 300 miles on it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















The day I took delivery of my rabbit brought it into my bay and threw a suspention in it. I didn't even own it for 10mins


----------

